# ICD-10 coding for agitation and Alzheimer's disease



## hbajnrauh (Feb 10, 2017)

Can someone please tell me what ICD-10 code to use for agitation for Alzheimer's Disease?  Thank you.


----------



## npricercm (Feb 10, 2017)

*coding for agitation and AD*



hbajnrauh said:


> Can someone please tell me what ICD-10 code to use for agitation for Alzheimer's Disease?  Thank you.




I would look at F02.81..along with the appropriate G code
*Code first 
*[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]the underlying physiological condition, such as: Alzheimer's (G30.-) [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## hbajnrauh (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

